# PC: Blocken einzelner IPs und IP-Bereiche unter Windows



## chrysler (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
Ich möchte bestimmte IPs und IP-Bereiche auf meinem PC blocken lassen, sodass ich versehentlich nicht auf diese Seiten gelange.
Ich habe keinen Server am laufen.

Weiß jemand, wo und wie ich die IPs und die IP-Bereiche eingeben kann?


----------



## michaelwengert (20. Juli 2007)

Wie gehst du ins Internet?
Über einen Router? Wenn ja kannst du normalerweise in dem Seiten oder IPs sperren.


Michael


----------

